# Wizard pro V2 firefly flashes



## YahFargo (Apr 27, 2015)

Hello

I recently bought a Wizard non-pro from goinggear and they delivered a Pro version to me today by accident. One of the features you can turn on/off is the button LED beacon. It flashes green every 5 seconds so you can find in the dark and so on, it continues to blink while the main light is on also. I discovered that in all 3 firefly modes, after 7 or 8 button beacon flashes the main light shuts off and blinks along with the button LED every 5 seconds. It only does this in the 3 firefly modes though. Once I turn off the button beacon feature the main light stays on as it should in all firefly modes. I'm not too broken up about it, it's not worth the hassle of me trying to get an exchange for it. I'll just leave the beacon off. Can anyone else with a wizard pro V2 see if this happens with their unit?

Thanks


----------



## mdocod (Apr 30, 2015)

Hmmmm....

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?400834-Possible-issue-with-Prime-C2-Pro-model

I really hope my incoming wizard V2 Pro warm's don't exhibit this problem, as that would be a deal breaker for me. I really want the low level beacon option, as it would make the headlamp easier to locate in a pack or tent full of gear. 

Out of curiosity, what battery type are you using in the light? What state of charge? Have you "set" the battery type option?


----------



## blah9 (Apr 30, 2015)

That sounds weird. I don't have the newer version, but my old one works correctly.


----------



## YahFargo (Apr 30, 2015)

Yes, it's a very odd bug. Mine sounds to be the same issue as moshows thread.You'll have to report back if yours do the same. I'm using a protected Eagletac 18650 3400. It has done this at half charge and full charge. I have not set the battery type as it says not to unless you're using unprotected li-on cells, its set to 18650 by default. I don't have any other 18650s, but I do have some 123 primaries. Tonight I will insert those and see if it starts doing the same thing, I'm sure it will.


----------



## mdocod (May 1, 2015)

Just looking at the new manual for the V2 Wizard Pro, and it doesn't even mention a beacon mode for the switch LED. In fact, it appears they have eliminated that feature in favor of simply using the state indication system as a beacon instead. 

I guess, point being, if you've figured out a way to activate the "old" style beacon mode on this light, then perhaps the reason it isn't working correctly is because its not a feature that is even supposed to be available? Perhaps they didn't actually "delete" it entirely from firmware, and inadvertently left in place a buggy iteration of a feature they intended to eliminate. 

I would disable the beacon mode, and then try enabling the state indicator for firefly/off modes instead, and see if that is functional.


----------



## Wiggle (May 1, 2015)

My C2 Prime Pro Warm has the same issue as the OP. It's probably not enough for me to justify return shipping it to have it fixed but it's a bit annoying that I can't use the beacon and also have proper use of my moonlight modes.


----------



## moshow9 (May 1, 2015)

Well at least I'm not alone in this 

I've added a video in my thread for those that want to see it in action.


----------



## desmobob (May 1, 2015)

mdocod said:


> Just looking at the new manual for the V2 Wizard Pro, and it doesn't even mention a beacon mode for the switch LED. In fact, it appears they have eliminated that feature in favor of simply using the state indication system as a beacon instead.
> 
> I guess, point being, if you've figured out a way to activate the "old" style beacon mode on this light, then perhaps the reason it isn't working correctly is because its not a feature that is even supposed to be available? Perhaps they didn't actually "delete" it entirely from firmware, and inadvertently left in place a buggy iteration of a feature they intended to eliminate.
> 
> I would disable the beacon mode, and then try enabling the state indicator for firefly/off modes instead, and see if that is functional.



This is exactly what I was thinking... I don't think the feature is supposed to be there. Maybe there are just enough programming remnants from that old feature to _almost_ enable it, but not without causing some troubles.

Did anyone post the question over on the armyTek forum?

Take it easy,
Bob


----------



## ArmyTek (May 5, 2015)

Dear friends! We have read all your messages and watch the video.
We are trying to decide what the problem is. I will inform you when I will get exact information from our technical managers.
Thank you for your understanding.


----------



## mdocod (May 5, 2015)

Both my Wizard Pro V2 Warms came in the mail today and work just fine. The beacon / state indicator (which I realize now is using color to indicate battery state), is working fine, and can be activated for off/firefly modes without causing any problems.


----------



## joby_toss (Oct 3, 2015)

Hello!
Long time lurker here... nothing interesting to say until now...
I have an Armytek Wizard Pro v2 flashlight and I'm experiencing the same issue.












Here is a small video displaying this problem (sorry for my English):



The light is definitely usable without the light indicator enabled, but I'm still pretty disappointed...


----------



## Lou Minescence (Oct 20, 2015)

Hi joby toss and welcome !
It's sad your first post is reporting a problem about what should be a flawless nice headlamp.
I was getting ready to order a new cool white Wizard for work and see that the problem with moonlight beacon flash is still there. I'll wait for another revision to V3 and continue to use my older Wizard neutral white for now.


----------



## chadvone (Oct 20, 2015)

Just ordered pro warm. Hope it works as it should. I don't recall seeing this in wizard thread.


----------



## joby_toss (Nov 21, 2015)

Hello, me again!

Someone commented on the video saying that this issue was fixed in August 2015. I hope this information is correct.

I also wanted to say that I used this light extensively since I got it and it is absolutely fantastic, besides the issue mentioned previously, of course. Everything else is great for me: run times, interface, flexibility. This also is a downside, 'cause I compare every light with this one and I can't yet justify a new acquisition, which is bad for my flashaholic needs!


----------

